# real nice!



## Maxi026spd (Jan 1, 2005)

Ya know its a really sad time in the history of mankind when you cant even talk about thinks that are illegal. I mean the actual act of doin it is wrong, sure I agree with you all totally. But the fact is it happened, and I cant change it now, there is nothing wrong with talking of it!!! I would think we are all adults here and can tell the difference between discussing a certain topic and actually witnissing the act that was mentioned in the topic. I mean if you dont like or "condone" it then dont read it, its that simple! If you cant restrain yourself from reading somthing you dont condone then obviously your not an adult and/or you need special help. Don get me wrong Iam not trying to bash anyone, just wanted some normal conversation. But in any case I will not post anything more about anything!!!! This forum is for immature people who cant tell the difference between reality and non reality, soo its not for me, peace and have a nice life!!!!!!!!!!!!! Besides weather you treat everyone or 5 people that way doesnt make it right!!!!


----------



## Maxi026spd (Jan 1, 2005)

Oh yeah, please inform me how to unsibscribe my name because I will not be afflitated with a place that is managed by immature people!!! If you cant talk about what you want in a forum, were can you? This whole forum should not even exist if you cant talk about what you want. BS!!!


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

Waaaahhh

Most forums do not condone street racing. 
It just aids in the infuencing of kids racing and hurting each other.
It brings negativity to the boards and makes the forum look as if we accept illegal actvities.
This site is to help and educate.


----------



## Maxi026spd (Jan 1, 2005)

FLAVOR247 said:


> Waaaahhh
> 
> Most forums do not condone street racing.
> It just aids in the infuencing of kids racing and hurting each other.
> ...


Well thank you for acting like a normal adult human. But kids are gonna get influenced anyway, it their parents job to keep them away, not mine to adapt my actions. Just like that corvette commercial were the kid was drivin and it got banned!! They said you cant show a kid driving a car cause its illegal and will influence kids to do that. Biggest bunch of BS I have ever heard! Kids are gonna do what there gonna do anyway!!!! Trust me I used to be one not too long ago, and If I wanted to take my dads truck keys and drive, then I would have regarless if I saw a commercial depicting a kid driving or not. Its all just dumb people in high places who dont know what they are talking about!!!!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

We don't condone it because it could legally be considered accessory to a crime if the forum were to be implicated in a case where a person was out racing another car because someone else on this forum said they had beat one. I've seen it happen on another forum, and will not let it happen to any that I moderate.

If you wish to race, do it on the track.


----------

